

The day I lost a sh*t ton of money, part II - simonebrunozzi
http://ptotrading.blogspot.com/2014/11/the-day-i-lost-sht-ton-of-money-part-AAMRQ.html

======
johnloeber
So what exactly happened here (with the "ARCA monster")? I'm not familiar with
ARCA. Did the author essentially not understand how to use his trading
software so as not to place unlimited orders?

